# Reported content: Post in thread 'Getting paid to squat.'



## Matt Derrick (Feb 4, 2021)

Post in thread 'Getting paid to squat.' by Greeneyedgoddess has been reported by Matt Derrick. Reason given:


> mods ignore this im reporting so i can track a bug later on



Content being reported:


> Fwingnut said:
> 
> 
> > Right so, I'm so mother fucking awesome I get paid to squat. The bank pays me to get the fuck out, hahahahaha. Figure that shit out if you're for real, it's a nice sum of cash. You can PM me for more info, but I can smell an oogle from a mile away. And I have to admit, sometimes it's hard to deal with the stench around here lately.
> ...


----------

